# probiotic medication or through food



## I Burp Somuch (Apr 16, 2016)

im 6 weeks in fodmap elimination phase, looks like a got a few more to go,

got no lactose intolerancy

for gut bacteria balance;

-is it enough to eat bifidus yoghurt(and maybe some fermented foods) as probiotic and low fodmap prebiotics(green leaves leek, banana, pyslliumfiber, few tablespoons of seeds and glutenfree flours) or is that intake just to low?(or am i missing some foods that are low fodmap pre/pro biotic)

-or shoud i continue taking probiotics (took 2 months symbiolact and last 2 weeks probactiol infantis), and which ones are good to restore/balance gut bacteria?

ty and greets


----------



## Arths (Jun 20, 2016)

Definitely probiotic medication. Symbiolact Comp. is good one. Also Kirkman Lactobacillus Duo and Bio-Kult - Advanced Multi-Strain Formula.
Good strains are Lactobacillus plantarum Lp299v, Bifidobacterium Lactis, Lactobacillus paracasei, Lactococcus Lactis, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus rhamnosus.


----------

